# developing velvia or provia films at stores... ?



## mad2live (Mar 28, 2006)

where is a good place to have velvia and provia developed, adn how does it work>

i understand they are slides.... so do you get slides and negatives?

is it expensive to have developed?


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any store/ lab that processes E-6 can do Velvia and Provia. 

Average is around 6-8 dollars a roll. 

You only get the slides. Negatives can be made of the slides, but the cost is exorabanate... Around $12 PER slide!


----------

